#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  > سوال: بابت تمدید اشتراک مراجعه کردم شده 20 هزار است ولی توی اخطار15 هزاراست

## سلیمی یوسف

باعرض سلام وقبولی طاعات وعبادتات .من بابت تمدید اشتراک اخطارآمده بود 15 هزارولی توی پرداخت انلاین 20 هزاربودلطف کنین علت رو بیان کنین

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## سروشjvc

سلام بنده عضو ثابق شما هستم تمدید اشتراک به صورت انلاین نموده ام ولی نمیتونم استفاده کنم متشکرم

----------


## nekooee

> باعرض سلام وقبولی طاعات وعبادتات .من بابت تمدید اشتراک اخطارآمده بود 15 هزارولی توی پرداخت انلاین 20 هزاربودلطف کنین علت رو بیان کنین


سلام
تا قبل از اتمان دوره قبلی میتونید با ۱۵ تومان تمدید کنی ولی اگر دوره تمام شد و بعد بخواین تمدید کنید مبلغ میشه همان مبلغ معمول

Sent from my SM-N9005 using  Irantk Forum mobile app

----------


## nekooee

> سلام بنده عضو ثابق شما هستم تمدید اشتراک به صورت انلاین نموده ام ولی نمیتونم استفاده کنم متشکرم


لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدید. متوجه نشدم مشکلتون چی هست.
بخش قرمز رنگ رو اگر مشکل دارید این بخش پولی نیست با فعالیت باز میشه و افرادی که بالای ۲۰۰ ارسال دارند میتونن به من پیام بدن براشون باز می کنم
موفق باشید

Sent from my SM-N9005 using  Irantk Forum mobile app

----------


## سلیمی یوسف

> سلام
> تا قبل از اتمان دوره قبلی میتونید با ۱۵ تومان تمدید کنی ولی اگر دوره تمام شد و بعد بخواین تمدید کنید مبلغ میشه همان مبلغ معمول
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using  Irantk Forum mobile app


سلام ولی من رفتم توی آنلاین پرداخت کنم ولی ۲۰ هزاربود


Sent from my SM-J200F using IranTk Forum mobile app

----------


## محمد کارخانه

من هم دقیقا هین مشکل را دارم . تو اخطار زده 15 . موقع پرداخت 20 میشه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سلیمی یوسف

کسی جواب گو نیست

----------


## StudioBahram

> لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدید. متوجه نشدم مشکلتون چی هست.
> بخش قرمز رنگ رو اگر مشکل دارید این بخش پولی نیست با فعالیت باز میشه و افرادی که بالای ۲۰۰ ارسال دارند میتونن به من پیام بدن براشون باز می کنم
> موفق باشید
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using  Irantk Forum mobile app


با سلام و احترم خدمت استاد ارجمند ومدیر محترم سایت ، شما در این پست اعلام کرده اید افرادی که بیش از 200ارسال دارند با پیام خصوصی به شما بخشهای قرمز براشون بازمیشه ، درسته ؟ با این اوصاف بنده که  تاکنون 588 ارسال داشته ام آیا متونم در پیام خصوصی درخواست بدم ؟

----------


## abdanan11

درود مهندس  . اره میتونی از بخش قرمز استفاده کنید .

----------

